
AWS GovCloud (US) and Amazon Rekognition – A Powerful Public Safety Tool - janober
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-govcloud-us-and-amazon-rekognition-a-powerful-public-safety-tool/
======
sharemywin
just what I wanted easier government surveillance.

